# Barking for Attention



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter's new favorite thing lately has been to bark for attention. We try to ignore him (but we have neighbors, so we hate to do that a lot) or give him a time out in the crate/dark bathroom or put him in a down stay and continue to ignore him for a bit. He'll quit barking once you've gotten a hold of him, but even if he wears a leash in the house, there's some chasing involved to grab him... which he of course loves. He definitely prefers the negative attention over no attention.

Any other good ways to correct it besides a bark collar?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

(Also we've never had luck with teaching him to "speak" - we can't find anything that will reliably trigger him to bark, like pretending to knock on the door, etc. So we haven't taught "hush" either.)


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We don't use crates but everything I've read says not to use them as punishment. It's supposed to be their safe place.

Also, make sure he's getting enough exercise. Does the barking occur at a certain time of day? Maybe that's when he's wired up the most and he's trying to tell you something. Ours love to run between 5 & 7 pm. If you miss it they are jumpy and ready to go!

I've also found that a squirt bottle of water stops unwanted behavior in it's tracks. I only had to squirt my V's about 2 times each, they are so smart and eager to please. 

Now all I have to do is shake it on the very rare occasion they are doing something they should not (for us it's jumping and barking at the doorbell/guests). It stops them immediately. I know I'm supposed to be proactive and stop them before, but you can't choose when a doorbell rings!

The only other suggestion I have is to talk to your neighbors and tell them you need a few days to let him "bark it out" - as long as it's not odd hours of the day. If he gets ignored, eventually he'll stop.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Unfortunately the spray bottle doesn't help  He will just bark at the bottle (spraying him with it doesn't stop him). 

He also does it regardless of how much exercise he's had. Sometimes it's worse when he's over tired. We supervised him a lot as a pup, since he was a handful and couldn't really be trusted not to get into trouble in the house if no one was watching him, but he's matured a lot and that's not as necessary now. I think he's just having trouble making the transition to having our full attention 24/7 to having it like 23.5/7... ha!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish I could give you a magic answer to fix this, but since my guy Cash (who's 2 1/2) does this to me every night, I'm not much help. . I've just accepted it as Cash needing a little extra attention and now instead of discouraging him, I just talk back to him - I basically mimic whatever crazy noise or bark he does. We do this for a couple of minutes and then I send him off on a mission to find his toy. He'll go through the house until he finds the right toy and then I play with him for a few minutes and then I usually cuddle with him and he will calm down and go to sleep. I've actually come to like this nightly ritual - "talking" with him is kind of fun, the look on his face when I answer him back is priceless.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> I wish I could give you a magic answer to fix this, but since my guy Cash (who's 2 1/2) does this to me every night, I'm not much help. . I've just accepted it as Cash needing a little extra attention and now instead of discouraging him, I just talk back to him - I basically mimic whatever crazy noise or bark he does. We do this for a couple of minutes and then I send him off on a mission to find his toy. He'll go through the house until he finds the right toy and then I play with him for a few minutes and then I usually cuddle with him and he will calm down and go to sleep. I've actually come to like this nightly ritual - "talking" with him is kind of fun, the look on his face when I answer him back is priceless.


That may be the cutest story!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If you find any solutions I would love to hear about them. Our Miles is very vocal. We often hear him barking in our shower because he wants to drink water from the tub, barking for us to put a cover on the bed so he can lie on it (not allowed if no cover), barks for us to throw his ball etc. The WORST is when we are going to the mountains or the beach. He knows the driving route and cries the WHOLE way there... it's awful. He and Chase are very vocal when they play together as well. I often think our neighbors will wonder if there is a dogfight!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny, our coworker (golden) told us before we got Wilson that in her experience vizslas are very vocal. Wilson barked se as a pup, but we nixed it with just "no" and "ignoring" him. Now he only barks at strange sounds or sights (overturned trash can, you get the idea). I guess we got lucky?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Foxy was a Talker, Nagger, barked for attention... not a lot of constant barking, but, Loud and DEMANDING. I was able to teach her...
"SHOW ME" I knew she wanted something that I was not understanding so after a while we got to where we could communicate.. When I would say" Show me." I would give her my undivided attention, stand up, put my hands palms out, and say again and again "show me".
In the beginning, I would take a small step toward her and repeat "show me" 
In the beginning I HAD to let her know that I was trying to know what she wanted so we would usually start in the treat cupboard, with food, and then the leash, for a walk, or just outside for a play time... She picked up VERY QUICKLY that I would follow her and we would do what she wanted to do. Hence she learned when she verbalized, and I said "Show Me" with my hand jesters etc, she would go, and I would follow. 
Her demands were usually simple. she would run to the back gate for playtime, or point at the treats on the shelf, or go stand by the garage door when she wanted to go to the dog beach ( this was the hardest wish to full fill most of the time) But it became very easy to know what she wanted... HOWEVER!!! It did not stop her from her noisy requests...It just made it easier to deal with!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your Foxy sounds a lot like my female June.
Hers can even mean my ball rolled under the couch.
She is the only one of mine that has treats on her mind a little to often. There are times I do what you have described, and times I tell her go lay down.
She would be overly pushy if I let her, and demand things constantly. Yes she did try it. I see what she wants 2 or 3 times a day. It can be get on the floor and rub my belly, to I want a treat. I think the key is moderation. 
June has always been very vocal, and has learned that soft roos are more likely to get your what you want. Loud demanding barking will not. Rotten girl can even mock "I love you" for a high value treat, or a nap in the bed with momma.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night at puppy kindergarten the topic was unwanted barking. I have been lucky (knock on wood) that all of my dogs only bark when there is a reason - someone is at the door, I need to go out, stranger danger, etc... The pup next to me last night was a barker - non-stop! The trainer sprayed bitter apple in his mouth. I'm not sure how I feel about this, but I have never been desperate to get my dogs to stop barking. It worked on this pup with just two sprays and he didn't speak again through the rest of the class.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, well at least I am not alone! I'm going to try teaching him the "show me" although I'm pretty sure all he wants is me to interact with him in some way. He really loves to play with toys (tug, fetch, etc.) which I have to admit... I hate :-\ I love exercising him, training him, etc. but I really hate actually playing with him inside. I find the intensity of his play to just be stressful! I think I'll try to get him to focus on bringing me a toy instead of just barking at me. And then, I guess I just have to suck it up! I'm hoping when we add a second dog that she can take over playtime somewhat!



MeandMy3 said:


> The pup next to me last night was a barker - non-stop! The trainer sprayed bitter apple in his mouth. I'm not sure how I feel about this, but I have never been desperate to get my dogs to stop barking. It worked on this pup with just two sprays and he didn't speak again through the rest of the class.


I totally think that would work if I had a hold of him, but I think the fun of the chase would outweigh how much he disliked the spray after!



CrazyCash said:


> I've just accepted it as Cash needing a little extra attention and now instead of discouraging him, I just talk back to him - I basically mimic whatever crazy noise or bark he does. We do this for a couple of minutes and then I send him off on a mission to find his toy.


Haha I love it! I am totally going to try this just to see the look on his face! 



TexasRed said:


> June has always been very vocal, and has learned that soft roos are more likely to get your what you want. Loud demanding barking will not. Rotten girl can even mock "I love you" for a high value treat, or a nap in the bed with momma.


Ah, I would love a soft roo instead. That would totally get him anything he wanted, ha!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

dextersmom said:


> . I find the intensity of his play to just be stressful! I think I'll try to get him to focus on bringing me a toy instead of just barking at me.
> 
> One of the games my pups love (that is not to stressful, and good indoors) is Hide the toy & Find it. They catch on really fast, and you only need to play it a couple, maybe 3 times, give a treat and they are usually satisfied.
> Have Dexter sit and stay in one room, take his toy (that he has seen) to another room and hide it (in the beginning, plain sight) ...go back to him and release so he can go look for his toy. Praise him well for finding it and bringing it to you... play again, or END the game with a treat.
> ...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Every once in a while Pearl (Bloodhound) & Mr. Ferguson (V) get into a howling duet... 

The last one was right after dinner and my Hubby & I were just sitting chatting and the dogs (sitting together on the window seat, which is their place during meals) began barking at each other... I have no Idea why, just chatting also I guess. Well Pearl began to howl at Fergy , Head back, nose to the sky, long song howls... So Fergy started howling back at Pearl, same attitude head back nose up... this want on for about 10 minutes, as my Hubby sat it TOTAL dis belief, and laughing our selves sick. Pearl with her deep monotone hound voice, and Fergy with this high pitched vacillating sequel... 
Since that evening they have done this "ODD behavior" several times, but not recently. I still do not know what motivates them???


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I watched this video when researching wirehairs and remember showing it to my mom and telling her that vizslas talk just like Tyson (sister's dog). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgThsy_L5Q8 
Scout isn't nearly as vocal, but she makes similar sounds when she's got a toy or shoe in her mouth and has that exact expression and wiggly butt combo. It's fun seeing the family resemblance.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> One of the games my pups love (that is not to stressful, and good indoors) is Hide the toy & Find it. They catch on really fast, and you only need to play it a couple, maybe 3 times, give a treat and they are usually satisfied.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this game, and it helps with playtime. Having another dog does absolutely give them another avenue of play, but it can be VERY stressful also, as they can get really rowdy. Some times Pearl & Fergy play so nice, just trading off being on top... and other times they race & chase through the house like elephants, and I have to herd them outside!


Oh, we love that game! But he gets really amp'ed up by it and after one or two finds, he's flinging whatever it is around the room, launching himself off furniture, shoving it in my face and barking at me! He LOVES to play tug, so he wants to turn every game into tug (or keep away). I would love to play keep away, but I think that might cause problems down the road ???. We never used to play tug with him but our trainer says tug is a good way to bond with him (I know there's conflicted views on this). Our dog walker loves to play tug with him and he loves her for it. I just hate all that growling... and they are so strong! I figure another dog could play both his favorite games with him ;D

Good point on the play with two dogs. We're waiting until we get a fenced yard to add #2 - because I know I can't deal with that tornado inside!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last night I added a new twist to the talking session - I put the kong on top of my head and both dogs just stopped in their tracks and stared at me - they didn't know what to think of that. Cash jumped up next to me on the couch and sniffed at it and then slowly leaned over and gently put the kong in his mouth. He was so proud of himself for getting it. I put another one on my head for Penny, but she's not as tall as Cash so she had to crawl up my back a little in order to get it. It was pretty funny - they were running around before I put it on my head and as soon as they saw it they got so focused and quiet, it was pretty funny.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear eins., I LOVED your video... Oh My Gosh... Especially the "Yawn Squeak" at the end!!!


----------

